# More music podcasts



## seechord (May 28, 2011)

Hi.
I have posted some more music podcasts that deal with areas such as the tritone substitution and major and minor tonalitites. Please do let me know if you find these useful or interesting or rubbish!
http://www.joesamuel.co.uk/podcasts/

Joe Samuel


----------

